# hey can anyone give me tips on daylight raccoon calling??



## tony parkinson (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey just wondering if anyone could give me some tips on calling raccoons in the day. My grandpa & i seen a video on it, & thought it looked fun, so now we want 2 try it out. thanks you.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Not an expert on raccoon hunting, but I found this thread for ya. Might wanna post there:

http://www.predatortalk.com/predator-hunting/1545-any-tips-raccoon-calling-during-day.html


----------



## Shadow Sniper (Jan 23, 2011)

I raccoon hunted for a long time with dogs ,i have seen raccoons haging out on limbs dureing the day on cool cloudy days .i never tried calling them. beware if u see raccoons walking in the open dureing the day DISTEMPER,fatal to dogs if not vaccinated.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X2

day time raccoon should be avoided. I am no vet but know that most I have seen durring the day did not act normal.

With that said....calling a raccoon out of a tree durring the day is not the same thing. Try it....have fun.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have seen it done on TV, with that being said I dont have much faith in it in real life. I coonhunted many years with hounds but NEVER called one out during the daylight. Although I have to admit I havent tried many times. I tried it a time or two while squirrel hunting after sighting raccoons in trees they paid the caller no attention at all.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't think that the ones that you call in during the day are anything to worry about. Most of the time you see them coming out of their dens. They wouldn't noramlly be out during the day except for they heard something that sounded good and couldn't resist only to get shot. haha. I do agree that most raccoons just walking around during the day and not being called in are to be kept at a distance. Those are the ones that I think are the issue.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

If I see a raccoon close to a source of food day or night it doesnt alarm me, but if I see a raccoon that doesnt act like he is afraid of a human then I will avoid it or just shoot it and leave it No telling what kind of diseases they carry! On my property I occaisionally see a mama raccoon and some young that are out in the daylight but usually they are headed to the deer feeder for scraps.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> I don't think that the ones that you call in during the day are anything to worry about. Most of the time you see them coming out of their dens. They wouldn't noramlly be out during the day except for they heard something that sounded good and couldn't resist only to get shot. haha. I do agree that most raccoons just walking around during the day and not being called in are to be kept at a distance. Those are the ones that I think are the issue.


Well put Helmet.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Well put Helmet.


well put YoungDon


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess I should have gone on and on about your keen literary sense and unusual mental acquity.


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

Ive called in a couple off raccoons buy accident early morning and late evening ,,, wasnt trying that but it happened so i would say that its possible . ive seen a lot of rabies and distempor too. but thats always in the summer .. 
be carful good luck


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I guess I should have gone on and on about your keen literary sense and unusual mental acquity.


I aws just in a spunky mood and given you some crap.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Right back at ya ! LOL


----------



## ESTOSZ (May 24, 2010)

i've seen some raccoons early in the morning during deer season. they'll stop and look at you then mosey on, even saw some climb up a tree and try to enter the tree when another raccoon runs him out, pretty funny to watch when they're tired from a long night of scavenging


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Tony, I hope you and your grandpa, can spend some kind of time together hunting, weather it be tryin to call raccoons in or whatever! get out there and do it together. I wish i still had mine to run around with every now and thin..........


----------

